# Wain-roy br100



## Bill2374 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hi. I bought br100 last year. I now have coolant in the oil pan. The tractor is in rough shape and needs new hydraulic lines, and the brakes worked on plus a bunch of other small things worked on. I haven't torn the engine down yet to see the exact problem. So I don't know if it's a cracked block or a hole in a sleeve. My question is, is it worth fixing, selling for parts or scraping it. Any opinions are appreciated. Thanks. 
Bill


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Don't even know what that is!?! Is it an older '60's rubber tired backhoe? Can't tell what shape it's in, or whether it's worth fixing or not.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Bill. If it's a sleeved motor, it could be the seals at the bottom of the liners.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

_If it is one of the later versions of the 100, it will be a David Brown 990 engine and base tractor to which the loader and hoe are attached. If so, it is a sleeved engine and the parts are still available through most Case IH dealers._


----------



## Bill2374 (Feb 26, 2019)

It is a david brown engine. I was figuring it was the 990 but I haven't looked up any numbers yet. I'm waiting for warmer weather. I'm not sure of the year. Just from the searches I've been doing I can't really find to much info the wain-roy and didn't know if repairing it was more trouble than it was worth. Im gonna give it a shot. Once I tear it apart I'm sure I'll be asking a bunch of questions. Im gonna start at a Case IH dealer and go from there. Thanks.


----------



## Bill2374 (Feb 26, 2019)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Welcome to the forum Bill. If it's a sleeved motor, it could be the seals at the bottom of the liners.


Thanks I'm gonna start with that and hope that's the main problem.


----------

